# Thanks Gerry and Stuart



## skiprat (Apr 6, 2008)

I've been given really good advice on taking pics in the past. But I've always struggled to understand what the functions meant. Well, in a few e-mails back and forth to Gerry, I believe I'm at last satisfied with the results and I can do them reasonably consistantly.
Not perfect I know, but I'm much happier.

I'm not going to flood IAP by swapping the pics in my album, but I would appreciate any feedback from the new pics on my site.

Many thanks to Stuart ( my son ) for the constant requests from me to change thing on the site. I think he has done a grand job with it.

We would also like to know what people think of the layout and usability (sp?) of the site.

Thanks to both of you


----------



## gerryr (Apr 6, 2008)

I can only speak for myself, but I'm pleased I could help.


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 7, 2008)

That's a very nice site Steven ! Here I am , thinking I should fire up a site of my own , and I see yours , with quite an inventory ! I'm a little discouraged now . I need more pens ! Well done ![8D]


----------



## stevebuk (Apr 10, 2008)

great site steven, i was on there the other day, lovely pens and your son has done you proud with his skills too, not easy to use that Frontpage.
well done mate...


----------



## RasMan (May 6, 2008)

Those are some great pens you have on your site.  I really liked the square pen and the pen you made with the blank from Eagle.  I liked the site layout as well - very easy to navigate.

Very nice work!


----------



## Celt40 (May 18, 2008)

Great site wonderful pens and excellent photography. I have started to fool around with PR casting and have made some blanks. Nothing like your blanks. I think that pens made from PR casting make far more interesting looking pens, and catch peoples eye better than wood.


----------

